# TiVoWeb DynDNS problems



## CarlWalters (Oct 17, 2001)

I seem to have lost remote access to TiVoWeb via DynDNS again and can't remeber exactly how I fixed it last time 

I can access TiVoWeb OK at http://192.168.0.100/
orenosp is running so I can also access TiVoWeb at https://127.0.0.1/

my router (Netgear DG834GT) is configured to allow orenosp access on port 443 and also to use a dynamic DNS service www,dyndns.org with my hostname myhost.dyndns.org and my DynDNS username and password but when I type
https://myhost.dyndns.org/ I get a FireFox error "Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at myhost.dyndns.org". I get this whether I try to access from my home PC which is on the same network as my TiVo or from my work PC.

Is there something else I've forgotten to set up? I'm - as usual  - a bit confused


----------



## steford (Oct 9, 2002)

Are you sure your Netgear is forwarding requests to the machine with orenosp on it (which then forwards to Tivo)?


----------



## CarlWalters (Oct 17, 2001)

I think so because the router page is as shown in the attachment - forwarding to 192.168.0.2 which is the PC running orenosp.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I always have to add the port number to mine. So, in your example it would be: https://myhost.dyndns.org:43

Did you maybe forget this?


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

cwaring said:


> I always have to add the port number to mine. So, in your example it would be: https://myhost.dyndns.org:43


I'm not surprised that you have to quote the port if you really do use port 43. However, HTTPS should automatically use port 443.


----------



## CarlWalters (Oct 17, 2001)

that's what I believe, I think you can put the 443 on the end but if you start the address https:// rather than http:// then port 443 is used by default.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Okay. I only used that as an example and obviously mis-typed it


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

Apologies if this is too obvious, but have you checked your IP address has been updated correctly?


----------



## CarlWalters (Oct 17, 2001)

Raisltin Majere said:


> Apologies if this is too obvious, but have you checked your IP address has been updated correctly?


no apologies necessary  I had already checked that (clicked on "modify host" at dyndns.org)


----------



## CarlWalters (Oct 17, 2001)

and if I ping myhost.dyndns.org from my PC then I get back the same IP address aa.bbb.ccc.dd that is reported as the IP address when I do a "modify host" at dyndns.org which sounds about right.

then if I enter this IP address into Firefox

http://aa.bbb.ccc.dd gets me to my router admin page and
https://aa.bbb.ccc.dd gets the "Firefox can't establish a connection to the server" error message


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

I have an even odder problem at present where if I go into Internet Explorer 7 manually and type either 192.168.0.443 or mytivo.dyndns.org:443 Tivoweb does not appear but if I type the same thing in to Firefox 2 Tivoweb appears as normal.

Even odder is that when using DailyMail (which is set to call IE7 which still remains my default browser because DailyMail cannot cope with block changing Thumbs or block deleting programs etc with Firefox) it manages to call up IE7 and the relevant module to delete recordings or scheduled programs or thumbs without issue. Yet if I go back into IE7 manually from the desktop no joy with calling Tivoweb 1.9.4.

I could use IE7 fine with Tivoweb 1.9.4 fine till a couple of weeks ago but now no joy. And rebooting the Tivo, clearing my IE7 cache and cookies and rebooting my PC etc makes no difference.

I wonder if Colin's script for manually running a forced daily call is at the back of all this as I never had any trouble with Tivoweb and IE7 previously?   :down:


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Pete77 said:


> I wonder if Colin's script for manually running a forced daily call is at the back of all this as I never had any trouble with Tivoweb and IE7 previously?   :down:


Borderline impossible to see how a script running on the TiVo could change the HTML delivered to your browser.

I'd say the odds were firmly in favour of it being at your PCs end where the problem lies.

Presume you've tried the usual - flushing cache, deleting cookies (not that TW uses them), checking proxies, adding the tivo to your trusted zone?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

TCM2007 said:


> Presume you've tried the usual - flushing cache, deleting cookies (not that TW uses them), checking proxies, adding the tivo to your trusted zone?


Did I not already say I had done this.

I haven't run Cyberscrub 4 to delete all the hidden IE7 stuff for a while though. Perhaps its time to fire that up.

Surely its also borderline impossible to see how Colin's Linux script could mess up what the Phone module of Tivoweb module reports too. But it seems to be happening.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

No, it's entirely easy to see how a script which accesses the TiVo database could effect other scripts which also access the TiVo database.

TW does not send different HTML depending on what browser is connected, so any differences you see between IE7 and Firefox must be at your end.

You didn't mention proxies or trusted zone.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

TCM2007 said:


> TW does not send different HTML depending on what browser is connected, so any differences you see between IE7 and Firefox must be at your end.


Then how do you explain the presence of the little Tivoguy on the desktop in the Daynight theme under Firefox and him not being there at all in IE7 in the same theme? Also the fact that DayNight is all blue in IE7 but contains lots of orange too in Firefox?

Surely different browser interpret the same HTML in different ways on occasion?


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Pete77 said:


> Then how do you explain the presence of the little Tivoguy on the desktop in the Daynight theme under Firefox and him not being there at all in IE7 in the same theme? Also the fact that DayNight is all blue in IE7 but contains lots of orange too in Firefox?


The code sent is the same. IE7 and Firefox differ in how they interpret and display CSS.



> Surely different browser interpret the same HTML in different ways on occasion?


Precisely my point - it's at the PC end.


----------



## CarlWalters (Oct 17, 2001)

Pete77 said:


> I have an even odder problem at present where if I go into Internet Explorer 7 manually and type either 192.168.0.443 or mytivo.dyndns.org:443 Tivoweb does not appear but if I type the same thing in to Firefox 2 Tivoweb appears as normal.


sorry to sound a little brusque but wouldn't it have been more polite to post this as a separate thread rather than hijacking this one?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

CarlWalters said:


> sorry to sound a little brusque but wouldn't it have been more polite to post this as a separate thread rather than hijacking this one?


I think my post was on topic as it was another variant of a URL for Tivoweb not making Tivoweb appear.


----------



## CarlWalters (Oct 17, 2001)

Pete77 said:


> I think my post was on topic as it was another variant of a URL for Tivoweb not making Tivoweb appear.


no - it wasn't - your post began "I have an even odder problem" thus entirely dismissing the original post.



Pete77 said:


> Isn't it rather selfish of you to want this thread to only exclusively be about just your issue and not and derivatives thereof?


 No it isn't. If you have a separate issue to discuss then start a thread.

Congratulations - you're the only person to make it to my ignore list. Bye Bye


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

CarlWalters said:


> Congratulations - you're the only person to make it to my ignore list. Bye Bye


You're right. I've been trying to put it off, but I just can stand it anymore. He's now been added to mine.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

CarlWalters said:


> no - it wasn't - your post began "I have an even odder problem" thus entirely dismissing the original post.
> 
> No it isn't. If you have a separate issue to discuss then start a thread.


No mine was just a variant on the kind of problem you were experiencing when trying to summon Tivoweb and specifically also involves dyndns.

Obviously the only reason you objected to my post was just because I made it and not some other forum member.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> No loss there then as the only posts by you in the forum I can ever remember were when you were stuck trying to do something with your Tivo and I can't remember anything more exciting or illuminating.


...but surely that IS the purpose of this forum - to talk about TiVo issues?

I think the reason people are adding you to their ignore lists is not because you don't provide and provoke some amusing debates - but rather because you have a tendancy (albeit maybe involuntary) to turn *every* thread into a discussion/rant about your pet peeves.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Any more going off topic or flaming will result in a ban!


----------

